# Pescara supera 1,000!



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Pescara.
Continua così... per molti anni!!!​ 
~Elisabetta


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*You took it easy, but eventually you reached the first milestone!
Congratulations and thank you very much for all the help and support you give to this forum.*


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non... posso () fare a meno di congratularmi anch'io. _Prost!_


----------



## Jana337

*Blahopřeji. 
*


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations, Pescara


----------



## pescara

Grazie a tutti!
What a nice tradition.  This Forum is extraordinary, and I enjoy it immensely.  My Italian is improving daily, thanks to all of you.  

I look forward to reaching the next milestone.  

Grazie e buona giornata,
Pescara


----------



## housecameron

Congratulazioni pescara!! 
Sempre lì pronto a fornire preziosissime interpretazioni di "oscure espressioni inglesi" 
Grazie!!


----------



## raffavita

Ciao Pescara!!!
Grandeeeeeeeeee! Grazie per tutto l'aiuto che ci dai.


----------



## pescara

Grazie mille housecameron e Raffavita.
E' veramente un piacere collaborare e imparare con voi.  

A presto,
Pescara


----------

